# Wooden Boxes, Skill-building techniques for seven unique projects.



## CharlieM1958

I second your recommendation, Roger.

I got my copy in the mail the other day, and I'm very impressed with the level of detail Dennis has provided on his gorgeous projects. I'd call this book a "must have" for anyone interested in bringing his woodworking skills up to the next level.


----------



## shipwright

I can't think of a better LJ to be the first to review this book Roger.

Thanks!


----------



## mauibob

Thanks for pointing that one out, Roger! Just placed my order for a copy.


----------



## bobasaurus

Just ordered a copy. I've been eyeing this book for some time, and have always admired Dennis' work.


----------



## rustynails

Roger great review. I order mine a few months ago via Amazon and have not gotten it yet. I can't wait after your review. Could you also let us fellow box makers in on the other three books you recommend? Not to take away in any way from Dennis's book (like I stated got one coming) just like to review all that I can.

I don't want to hijack this post so a PM would be great as well. 

Thanks Richard


----------



## Surfside

Great post. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dclark1943

Thanks Roger, 
I just ordered a copy - - can't wait to read it ! I too would be curious as to your other top picks ? 
thanks


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, That is high praise indeed coming from a master box maker!

I think I need to own that book even though it is probably way over my head. That would be a great Christmas present.


----------



## Ken90712

Thx for the review! I have always been impressed and amazed and his work. With that said, he is also a really nice guy and just another example of how great the people are here. He is always supportive and never negative when I have chatted with him on here. His whole family is talented.

I ordered my book months ago when he announced it was coming out and can't wait for it to show up…. It's like Christmas Time waiting for Santa….

Thx for the review, coming from another talented LJ here I'm even more excited


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Thank you for the heads up and review! I've drifted away from Taunton press because it doesn't want to play with Mac, but will try again for this publication (may just break down and use the telephone) as it looks like a great reference source from an uber LJ.


----------



## Randy63

I received my copy of this book a couple of days ago. As mentioned there are many books available regarding boxes but only a few that I would consider good and this book is definitely one of those. Dennis shared his techniques and methods for crafting seven beautiful boxes leaving no detail out. A book that any woodworker looking to improve his or her techniques would be wise to add to their library. A real delight!


----------



## Kentuk55

Nice review, and heads up. Congrats to Dennis.


----------



## tomd

Thanks for the review Roger, I will get a copy.


----------



## Ken90712

Amazon says mine will be here Thursday SWEET!


----------



## bobasaurus

Same here, Ken. Exciting news.


----------



## sandhill

I just got my copy of Wooden Boxes today for my birthday from my wife so I guess you know who will get the first one. I would have liked a little more detail on techniques, maybe book #2.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

Hi Roger,

I really wanted to thank RogerBean for writing this review and giving me a good one. I have the highest respect for Roger, and he is one fantastic box maker. Thank you very much Roger!!!!!

I was just reading thought the comments for this review, and I wanted to thank everyone for there interest in my book. I guess this is one of the hardest parts is seeing if woodworkers really like it or if they don't. Which is cool that's the way it is supposed to be.

Hi Bob, 
Sorry you didn't like my book, that's fine. I just wanted to know, if you could explain in some detail on how I could have improved on explaining the Techniques. I wanted to have more pictures in the book but Taunton took out 600 pictures that I had chosen. They said it was a cost issue. As far as a next book # 2, I don't know about that I barely made it thought book # 1 lol.

I seen your last project on making your own Chevalet, you did a great job, congrats. I't looks like your ready to start cutting some marquetry. I'm hoping in time I can fine some time to make one for myself.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Dennis for authoring the book and Roger for the excellent review.
Just ordered mine.


----------



## sandhill

Congratulations on your accomplishment Dennis, be proud you did as good of a job as any I have seen. Maybe better then most. I sent you a PM on the part I had trouble with. I do enjoy the book.
Thanks


----------



## hvacus

Thanks for the review!! Looks like a great book, Need to order one soon!


----------



## johnfynewever

Thanks Roger…nice review.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Received Dennis's book yesterday and only had a chance to skim the surface last night. This is one of the most thorough, well written and well illustrated books Taunton Press has published in some time. As Roger noted this is in his top four books on the subject that he would recommend; and, although Roger doesn't identify the other three, I suspect that Dennis's book will compete for top honors. Anyone who is seriously interested in box making, or improving their wood working knowledge should seriously consider buying a copy of *Wooden Boxes*.


----------



## dankc908

Picked up my book at a local woodworking supply store. It is very timely as I am re-doing my shop and want to get involved in some box making in the future. I am fortunate in that Dennis lives 'locally' and I bought the book directly from him - signed copy even! I will say that his boxes are more beautiful than a picture could ever show. Great book, great author, great artist!


----------

